# So I think Im ready and help with this tank plz...



## demonanjel117 (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay so Ive been saying for awhile that I want a Pulchra female. Okay so my only options would be to find someone selling a female or buy a few babies and hope for the best. Well now I was given this tank: 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 Its 24"Lx 12.5"Wx 25"H. Im thinking it would be better for an arboreal (A. avic or something like that you know as Im really a noob!) or to maybe set it up like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDiTYzrErgc for the pulchra? So its get a female pulchra or get baby pulchras and an avic for the tank. Sorry this is so long guys, but also I was thinking once I decide for sure what to get, I should probably put a WTB ad and Im unsure how I should word it or you know make myself clear? Ugh Im sorry for being so noobish!:unsure:


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 24, 2011)

Browse through the FS ads to get an idea of how others post WTB ads.  Typically saying you want to buy <insert species name here> is sufficient.

That tank is a very awkward shape for housing either terrestrial or arboreal, in my opinion.  If you put a terrestrial in it, you're going to need to put in a lot of substrate to minimize the fall potential.  It's also almost too big for an arboreal unless you get something larger.

Again, all my opinion.


----------



## demonanjel117 (Aug 24, 2011)

What if I somehow split it in half with something the T's couldn't see each other through? Is it really to big for a full grown Avic? or pulchra? Substrate amount isnt an issue for me btw.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 24, 2011)

Not too big for a full grown pulchra or for a larger species of avic.

I don't believe splitting the tank is a good idea.  If not done correctly, you'll end up with one fat spider.


----------



## demonanjel117 (Aug 24, 2011)

LOl okay so thats a no go! Well Im looking for full grown for that tank so Ill look up a few avics if no Female Pulchras pop up. Still though decision, decisions! Hmm...


----------



## cnapple (Aug 24, 2011)

You could throw an adult Avicularia braunshauseni in there. They get up to about 7". Caveat - i'm not sure how easy they are to find, and they might end up being a bit pricey. You could also throw a smaller avic in there, you'd just want to be more careful about placing the food in her web to avoid loss of prey items to burrowing etc. Or if you really want, fill that sucker up with substrate and buy your pulchra.


----------



## demonanjel117 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol True. So I guess everyone agrees the set up in the video is bad? I mean I like it and he stuck a Pulchra in there, apparently that setup is to keep them happy without the need to burrow? I mean either way the setup could work for either type of spider, right?


----------



## webbedone (Aug 24, 2011)

For a price of an adult female (which you will have no idea how many years she got left in her), you can get a whole bunch of pulchra slings and still have 20 bucks left over for all the little deli cups and substrate. Plus as an added bonus you will get to watch them grow up and many years down the road when they reach an adulthood you can sell the ones you dont want to keep. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree. I enjoy watching the slings grow up.


----------



## demonanjel117 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I suppose I could get like 2 sling pulchras and an adult avic just to fill the tank for the time being and since pulchras take ages to grow, I wouldn't really have to worry about moving the avic much. My only probs with avics is Im afraid of the poo slinging!


----------



## Ben Oliver (Aug 24, 2011)

that would be a great tank for geckos. maybe tokays lined marbled? and for the g.pulchra sling you get a sling at 3/4" or so from what i've read it supposed to take up to 6 years or so to become an adult. you are probley going to have  many homes of some sort from pill bottles to critter keepers. and if you go the 3x's the size of T when full grown the tank should be 27"x27"x8"


----------



## demonanjel117 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not so much into geckos, but i think Im going to get the pulchra slings and an avic. Whats the cheapest adult avic I could get thats good for noobs!? Now I need to start setting that tank up and thats gonna take alot of silicone glue!


----------



## kingstubb (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait I don't get it, are you still trying to use that tank for more than one T?


----------



## demonanjel117 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope! just one for the tank.


----------

